

Ask HN: Review Our App (http://www.InstantLoop.com) - theandym

We built an app that allows businesses of any size (and individuals) to find out what people think. InstantLoop calls your customers with the questions you want answered and then displays the results in easy to read graphs to help you make better decisions about your business.<p>http://www.InstantLoop.com<p>This project started back in November at Atlanta Startup Weekend where we launched the initial version in ~48 hours. Since then 4 of the initial team members have continued development on the app. We have increased stability, rebranded (the product was initially Voicify.me), redesigned the entire site and app UI, and have begun adding features.<p>We are targeting businesses who would benefit from customer feedback but do not have an IVR system designed to poll their customers. In addition we feel it would be useful for political campaigns, sports organizations, and various other groups who need to get feedback from their contingent.<p>In the interest of gauging our market we are eager to launch what we have as a beta product and get feedback on what additional features customers need most.<p>Is this something you see value in? Are there particular features you think would enhance the product? We would appreciate any and all feedback.
======
Lior
Larger companies need such a system due to sheer volume and faceless
interactions with the customers. Smaller firms better have a good idea what
your client is up to without a survey/poll. The only target audience that
makes sense to me is smaller businesses that do not have a long term
relationship with the client. For that its perfect, except I have no one to
test it on.

You can also branch out as a notification service that tracks acknowledgment,
(Doctors appointment reminder service, etc...)

------
sync
Calling my customers? I usually hang up right away for these spam calls... it
doesn't seem like the best idea to annoy my customers with any calls like
this.

~~~
ericclemmons
They apparently let you customize the call that goes out with your own voice
(<http://www.instantloop.com/features/>)

This seems like a good idea for being able to poll customers in a somewhat
anonymous, yet personalized, way to gather better feedback than what you'd get
if you just sent an email with "Now that your project is complete, are you
satisfied with out services?"

I don't have a large enough clientele to take advantage, but I certainly see
the usefulness of it.

------
goberoi
You may also want to check out <http://PrecisionPolling.com>. See our post on
Twilio's blog today: [http://blog.twilio.com/2010/01/precision-polling-a-
business-...](http://blog.twilio.com/2010/01/precision-polling-a-business-
built-on-twilio.html)

~~~
iminay
pretty bad to pitch your own product on another company's review buddy ;)

------
davidjairala
The idea seems original and the site's looking well, however you might wanna
make the "Free Trial" button a little more visible by placing it near the top
of the page.

~~~
ericclemmons
It took me a minute to realize what you were talking about, but you're
referring to the "Free Trial" in the footer?

The "Try Now (with a $2.00 credit)" is equivalent and the first thing I
noticed. When I navigated to the pricing page, it says "10cents per customer
feedback". I'd suggest A/B testing the difference between the dollar incentive
and the "20 customers' feedback free" incentive. $2 ain't squat for a startup,
but being able to hit up my last 20 clients for free? Nice.

------
raju
Clickable link - <http://www.InstantLoop.com>

